# Quick Snack



## Vicsetter (Dec 10, 2008)

Can't remember where I found this one but for all you low-carbers (or anyone else):
Take a small sheet of teflon baking sheet (the black stuff).  Place 2 slices of Kraft or Dairylea processed cheese almost touching on it.  Put it microwave and zap for 1 min 40 secs on full power (1000 watt).  Open door and dry out door.  carefully remove baking sheet and allow to cool.  Once cool the cheese will peel off and will be quite stiff.  Insert slice of Ham and fold together.  Eat.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds tasty, although I am a vegetarian, so I tried mine with onions instead of ham, which was very tasty. Cook the onions first


----------

